# Opinion: Finish storage room or not



## Windows on Wash (Aug 30, 2011)

For a small space and to protect the insulation from exposure, I would prefer it. On the code questions, you should try to check with your local enforcement and see what they say.


----------



## goodcarpenter (Aug 28, 2020)

HI 
I am also new here. I m a retired general contractor from Washington state I can not say what you are describing is legal or not. my first question is about the foundation of your garage. is it sufficient to carry the load of a second floor. Is the floor strong enough code wise to carry floor loads . you have sloped ceilings so it may be possible to add a shed dormer and make enough head room. Just too many variables to make an educated guess but in my part of the country if you add substanderd space without a permit when you go to sell the house it would either need to be removed or pay fines and buy permits for it. My Dad built a patio cover on a house when i was in high school and when he went to sell they made him get pemits and then got real fussy on everything else, they made him plant trees in front lawn and replace a driveway aproach and even got him for back taxes. so do try to get it right to start with


----------

